# Fisher Plow will not move, just relay click



## capeless

I have a 99 Dodge Ram with a 8' Fisher MM1. When I try to move the plow the motor relaw clicks. I just replaced the motor relay. I am getting corrent power readings on th erelay. I run a jumper from the battery to the motor and the motor runs. If I disconnect the positive cable from the plow motor I get 14v with the truck running and everything connected. When I re-attach the positive cable I get 0v. This is a 10 year old plow but I have gone through and cleaned the electronic connections. Any ideas of what to try next?


----------



## Crash935

First try opening up the pins in the power cable. Next try jumping across the large terminals at the motor solenoid, if it works then its a solenoid.
If that didnt work, using jumper cables, disconnect the power cable and hook the jumper cables up with ground from the motor to batt and pos from motor to power out large terminal at the solenoid. If that works you have a break in the power cable.


----------



## streetfrog

solenoid is bad. or the little wire coming off it to battery is connected to the wrong polarity


----------



## mansf123

could be your controller... does the motor make noise?


----------



## lofsfire3503

also check for the ground


----------



## capeless

Crash935;889996 said:


> First try opening up the pins in the power cable. Next try jumping across the large terminals at the motor solenoid, if it works then its a solenoid.
> If that didnt work, using jumper cables, disconnect the power cable and hook the jumper cables up with ground from the motor to batt and pos from motor to power out large terminal at the solenoid. If that works you have a break in the power cable.


Turns out the power cable pin on the plow side was slightly cracked. When I spread the pins it snapped in half. I was still getting power to the lights and 12v to the pump, just not enough amps to run the pump due to broken pin.

My buddy used some 4guage car amp wire and made me up a connection until I can buy a new plow side power connector.

Thanks for the help!


----------

